
Git Source Code Review: Diff Algorithms (2013) - pmoriarty
http://fabiensanglard.net/git_code_review/diff.php
======
emmelaich
`git diff` is a beautiful thing; I often use it instead of the usual diff
(with --no-index --color --color-words)

------
danso
Immediately recognized the name from the guy who does the DOOM source code
reviews and am assuming that it is likewise a must read
[http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/index.php](http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/index.php)

------
OJFord

        > Diff Algorithms
    

I got my hopes (dreams?) up for a second - I thought this was a magical tool
to actually perform `diff` _on_ algorithms, to compare the equivalence of
different implementations...

